# Moving to the Philippines



## Alex.r.moreira (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to the Philippines next week for a 5 month mission. I recently turned 29, no kids, no wife. I am interested in getting to meet people who would eventually be interested in exploring the Philippines and surrounding countries during weekends and to socialize with during week days!

Is this the best site for that? If not, does anyone know where i should be posting?

Thanks a lot! Hope to get to meet some of you!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Alex.r.moreira said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving to the Philippines next week for a 5 month mission. I recently turned 29, no kids, no wife. I am interested in getting to meet people who would eventually be interested in exploring the Philippines and surrounding countries during weekends and to socialize with during week days!
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,

This should be a good site to gain information on the country. However, it is not a dating or meet-up site in any way. Being a 3rd world country, there are inherent risks and dangers. It would be a good idea to visit your countries embassy website here in the Philippines for any travel advisories before setting off touring the country.


Gene


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with Gene and Viol. As a tourist, you have 30 days, free to stay here, then you have to renew your visa/passport every 59 days to continue to stay. There are many beautiful places in the Philippines to see and travel to but there are also some places not beautiful and very dangerous to travel. Another thing is it is highly advisable to NEVER go out at nighttime alone while in the Philippines. Never go into any dark alley, especially alone and at nighttime. I hope that you have a Filipina GF that you could be with while you are here, otherwise, you would need a friend or a person that you know and/or travel with to be with you whenever you travel.

Another thing you must do before traveling to the Philippines is that you must make sure all of your inoculations are up to date and it can take 6 months to complete all of them. It is highly advisable for you go to your local Health Care center where you can get your first set of inoculations and a Health Care Card. You will want to go to your Immunologist to get all of your shots and inoculations. Depending on where you go, in the Philippines, there is a danger of contracting Malaria and there are 4 kinds of Dengue Fever here in the Philippines. The US does have a shot that is about 80% helpful for Dengue but there is no vaccination that will completely stop it and it is expensive, at least $385 or more. Just check with your Immunologist.


----------



## Arts5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Alex, 

Do you know anybody from your church? It's safer for you to find someone from church than any site. Don't walk alone especially night time or walk around with expensive accessories. Don't walk around with your fancy phone or gadgets. Beaches and food are amazing, so enjoy it! 

Be safe! 

Zen






Alex.r.moreira said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving to the Philippines next week for a 5 month mission. I recently turned 29, no kids, no wife. I am interested in getting to meet people who would eventually be interested in exploring the Philippines and surrounding countries during weekends and to socialize with during week days!
> 
> ...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

ADVICE:

Just go to philippines. Experience it yourself. Despite what anyone says I would not recommend becoming buddy buddy with nobody including church. If you can find people to do meetups at restaraunt or at mall sometimes or once a week that is a safe approach.


2nd Point - I also am looking for events or hobbies to do, but surely gene can give you handful of suggestion that fella has been in philippines going on 10 years + well respected here and well deserved.



3rd - Choose an area wisely. Some areas I dont think its big deal walking out late just depends the city and what area you are in. Dont be flashy and dont disrespect


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> ADVICE:
> 
> Just go to philippines. Experience it yourself. Despite what anyone says I would not recommend becoming buddy buddy with nobody including church. If you can find people to do meetups at restaraunt or at mall sometimes or once a week that is a safe approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but ya know--I've been married now for the whole 10 years here so I'm kinda outa the singles loop as all my activities revolve around family as well as clergy in church. But married or single, Baguio, Boracay, Cebu, and Subic as well as other places offer lots of fun---even for us old married guys. Hahaha...
But one this is for certain, I would not leave the Philippines again for any reason--even if it is frustrating on a daily basis..


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> I agree with Gene and Viol. As a tourist, you have 30 days, free to stay here....Another thing you must do before traveling to the Philippines is that you must make sure all of your inoculations are up to date
> 
> 
> JimnNila143, thank you!
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> JimnNila143 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Gene and Viol. As a tourist, you have 30 days, free to stay here....Another thing you must do before traveling to the Philippines is that you must make sure all of your inoculations are up to date
> ...


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Alex

Try contacting some travel agencies to see if they know of any tour groups there. Sometimes they can refer you to a legitimate agency that can take you around on group tours of various locations. Or, contact your Embassy in the Phils.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I've lived here for over 10 years and have never found a need for any shots of any kind. Choice is yours naturally, but thought you should know that none are required.
> 
> 
> Gene



I only make sure my tetanus shot is up to date.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

This may be a third world country, but it's not Queens, it's not Compton. It is far safer. People are cool here, sure there are pickpockets, and there are people who will rip you off, but that is mundane, a world wide infection. Open yourself up, give some trust and you will be rewarded. Probably. Just don't carry too much cash.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Very Smart Advice. 

Rule number 1: Don't trust anybody

Rule number 2: Don't lend money less its gift

Rule number 3: Don't carry valuables or lot of cash

Rule number 4: Dress very casual.

Rule number 5: Be Friendly, Don't be Snob 

Rule number 6: As gene stated be careful where you travel this isn't your home country




kenslvr said:


> This may be a third world country, but it's not Queens, it's not Compton. It is far safer. People are cool here, sure there are pickpockets, and there are people who will rip you off, but that is mundane, a world wide infection. Open yourself up, give some trust and you will be rewarded. Probably. Just don't carry too much cash.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> pac said:
> 
> 
> > PAC, Just so that you know, there are NO required shots for coming to the Philippines. Some of them can make you sick-so if you decide on getting any, get it done early to allow recovery from any that do make you ill.
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> Gene and Viol said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Gene
> ...


----------



## Ponani (Aug 31, 2013)

As a medical person, with many, many long term stays in the Philippines, I would like to add my two cents worth. Get the usual shots you would get at home. For myself and my family it is dPT (diphtheria, pertussis, tetanus), hepatitis B, pneumovax if over 60, maybe the annual flu. IF you are going to be out where your exposed to Mosquitos, then consider malaria/ dengue. Most places you would be fine. See other posts about first aid kit; you will be using Imodium, pepto bismoll, etc. but, heh, same for Mexico, South America, Thailand, etc. Common sense goes a long way. My experience is the biggest obstacle to enjoying the Philippines is mental. Understand and accept how things are done here, you will love it. Expect it to be like " home" and you will be miserable.


----------

